# Lathe Opinions, Jet 1220VS vs. Grizzly G0658



## wickford (May 12, 2008)

Howdy All,

I'm looking at purchasing a new lathe and I thought I had decided to go with the Jet 1220VS but now I've seen the new Grizzly G0658 and I'm torn between the two.  I've used a Jet 1220VS and its a great machine, so I'm wondering if anyone can offer their opinions/experiences with either, or both of these companies and/or lathes?

Thanks in advance!!

Jeff


----------



## PaulDoug (May 12, 2008)

I didn't know Grizz had that.  I guess I would wonder if it has a 5 year warrenty like the Jet.


----------



## holmqer (May 13, 2008)

I had not noticed this new Grizzly lathe. It has some superior design features over the 1220 with the VFD incorporated under the headstock which allows outboard turning. The bed looks like it came from the same casting as the 1220.

The price on this is not much more than it would take to upgrade my non-VS 1220 to VS!


----------



## PaulDoug (May 13, 2008)

Went back to the Griz catalog and looked closer at their lathe. looks pretty good.  I can't see where you can add bed extension if desired, something to consider.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 13, 2008)

Grizzly seems serious about getting into the mini and midi lathe market. When I was at the Springfield, MO store buying my G0632 I looked at several of the smaller lathes on display. They all (except the two at the very bottom of the price range) looked like fine machines. As with any new purchase, do check features vs. price and make a decision. As to the bed extension, what is that thing sticking out behind the headstock on the G0658 on the Griz web site? Many (all?) Jet and Grizzly lathes come off the same assembly lines of the Chinese factory. They are 'near' clones but often do have different specs. Both companies are good about answering specific questions. I did a lot of questioning before buying my G0632. As to the warranty, Jet does have an edge there. Grizzly warranty is one year. During that year they are great with response and service.


----------



## holmqer (May 13, 2008)

The thing sticking off of the headstock is the bracket for the toolpost when outboard turning.

One thing someone noticed on another forum is that the toolpost is backwards. It should be on the left side of the banjo not the right.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by holmqer_
> 
> The thing sticking off of the headstock is the bracket for the toolpost when outboard turning.
> 
> One thing someone noticed on another forum is that the toolpost is backwards. It should be on the left side of the banjo not the right.



Looks fine to me. The picture was taken from the rear and the tool post is where it should be.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/g0658


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The picture is from the front (notice the on-off switch), The tool post is backwards making the swing only about 10". 

Outboard turning on a lathe like this is really something marketing dreamed up. Unless you can figure out how to use the handwheel as a faceplate. 

For about the same price, go for the Jet, you won't be sorry


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see what you are saying now. But, I believe, you could swing that extension around. The locking handle would be inside though. Minor issue.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what you mean by extension, do you mean the banjo?

The piece behind the headstock is not what is used for outboard turning. I'm not really sure what it's for. There is another bracket that mounts on the back that is not shown in the picture.  Use the link you provided and click on the PDF manual and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does it make a difference? with the cant of the tool rest, you'll be able to keep the edge about 1/4inch away from any surface of the blank from what I see.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Russianwolf_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Might work with pens blanks but not bowls blanks, the closest you can get is about 2" over hang with a gouge. One nasty catch and you will break something.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 13, 2008)

the front face of the rest sticks out from the post a good 1/2" if not more, So turn it sideways and position it as you like and you will be about a 1/4 away from the surface from what I can see. (look at figure 11 in the PDF to see what I mean about the rest)

I'm not suggesting going out on the far ends of a 6 inch rest (3 inches from the post)


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (May 13, 2008)

http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbth...&Number=3668475&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=


----------



## follow3 (May 15, 2008)

Hey All,

Where can you get the Jet 12-20 VS?

All I can seem to find is the non VS.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## PaulDoug (May 16, 2008)

Suppose to be able to get then here
http://www.osolnikmachinery.com/

I e-mailed Jet and they said more would be available in June..  didn't say what year..


----------



## bradbn4 (May 17, 2008)

this is nice http://www.osolnikmachinery.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=648


Bradbn4 - Having some fun in Colorado


----------

